# Church/Denomination Website Update



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Jul 8, 2012)

I've made a major overhaul to my Reformed denominations website. I'd like any corrections/critique that you can offer. I've updated the layout, and also have added British denominations too. It's a bit of a hobby, but also an information clearinghouse.

Thanks.


----------



## Somerset (Jul 8, 2012)

That is a really interesting and useful resource - we have some Southern Baptists visiting our church this week and they didn't know about the OPC, now at least I can tell them how big it is. Your British information is very up to date - new RPCS plants are featured, so I can have confidence in the USA information.

Thank you very much for putting in so much effort on this resource.


----------



## kodos (Jul 8, 2012)

This is a great resource! Very informative. Thanks for all of the hard work in putting this together!


----------



## Unoriginalname (Jul 8, 2012)

I really enjoyed your website.


----------



## Edward (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Tim (Jul 8, 2012)

Good work. I think you have done well to make such a concise resource.


----------



## yeutter (Jul 8, 2012)

The Netherlands Reformed Congregation Link you show is not a denominational website but was put up by a critic of the Netherlands Reformed Congregations.


----------



## hammondjones (Jul 8, 2012)

Good list, very interesting. 

So, perhaps one church does not a denomination make, but if it's not common knowledge, some people might like to know about the French Huguenot church in Charleston, SC. Previously with the Reformed Church of France, they are, to my knowledge, the last Huguenot congregation in the States. They have a litergical service adapted from the liturgies of Neufchatel and Vallangin, and they even do it in French once a year!


----------



## Zach (Jul 8, 2012)

Awesome resource! Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## jogri17 (Jul 9, 2012)

I would change the ERQ's worship from Traditional to Mixed. There are some that are more traditional and some more contemporary like 1980's megachurch vibe only with a congregation of 30 lol.


----------



## TexanRose (Jul 9, 2012)

PointyHaired Calvinist said:


> I've made a major overhaul to my Reformed denominations website. I'd like any corrections/critique that you can offer. I've updated the layout, and also have added British denominations too. It's a bit of a hobby, but also an information clearinghouse.
> 
> Thanks.



Thanks for updating. A small correction: there are just two congregations of the Free Presbyterian Church of Scotland in North America, one in Texas and one in Ontario.


----------



## wraezor (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks, that is a great resource. I knew a lot of them, but there were still a few that were new to me.

Not a huge change, but the latest report of the size of the RPCNA (as of the June Synod) is: 90 churches, 6,818 members.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Jul 10, 2012)

A few tweaks made due to input. Thanks!


----------



## yeutter (Jul 10, 2012)

I am aware of a small [mostly German American] moderately reformed, congregational body you did not mention. Evangelical Association - Welcome to the EA


----------

